# What Could Be better ?  :)



## Southern by choice (Jan 25, 2014)

It's the weekend and our normal routine is late breakfast and of course ...
    PYR TIME!

So what could be better than a Pyr in the house?
Amy-



 


4 Pyrs in the house   .... joining us in the kitchen while we are making breakfast. They love the weekend! Sausage, eggs, toast, some raw meat, lots of love and spoiled rotten!
Badger and 2 pups
  

Don't be fooled.... house time, love, a little spoiling, couch time, breakfast... will not ruin your LGD! The incredible bond they have with their people and their livestock make them wonderful guardians!

Tomorrow... "D" and Callie


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 25, 2014)

If you keep one more LGD, you are going to need a bigger kitchen.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 25, 2014)

they do not tolerate the warm house very well so of course it is short lived as they will go to the door and let us know... time to go back out.
Funny how these guys can just put a smile on your face just by looking at them.
Back out with their goats and quite happy to be there.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you.  That made me feel better.


----------

